# Welcome XTZ Sound as New Sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*We are excited to announce XTZ Sound as a new sponsor here at Home Theater Shack.*










*XTZ Sound*, which is based in Sweden, manufactures and distributes high end audio products from speakers and subwoofers to power amplifiers and room acoustic analyzers. XTZ Sound sets itself apart by implementing innovative technologies and integrating high grade components from notable companies such as Dirac Research, SEAS, Accuton, B&O’s ICE Power, and Claridy Amps, to deliver an uncompromised pure and natural sound. XTZ is comprised of individuals with decades of experience in the audio field from engineering to management. 

XTZ’s mission is “To offer high value, high quality products with leading edge performance at an affordable price.” To live up to this mission XTZ engineers apply their knowledge from years of experience beginning at the development stage. The company’s core philosophies are to provide quality products, always be honest with the customer, offer personalized customer service coupled with expert advise, and adhere to its sound philosophy, “That a correct sound reproduction should be as close to reality as possible.”

To find more information about XTZ Sound and the range of products that are offered please visit their website at *http://www.xtzsound.com/*

*Yet Another Giveaway!*

We have updated the previous giveaway that was posted... for all the detail see the *XTZ Sound forum* here at HTS and see what all you could win. Also see the *welcome thread* in their forum for comments and questions.


----------

